# Gdm не могу авторизоваться

## core_St

При авторизации - Your session  only lasted less than 10 seconds...

~/.xsession-errors:

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession:Beginning session setup

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Cannot find ~/.xsession will try default session

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: cannot find Xclients

----------

## core_St

+ Вот еще что. Если установить xterm - авторизация проходит. Без него нет. Но с xterm - запускается одно консольное окно. все. Помогите кто сталкивался

----------

## Night WolF

Сталкивался. Решил удалением gdm  :Smile:  И установкой xdm. Копался-копался, так и не понял в чем проблема, однако xdm выручил. gdm или xdm - не принципиально же, что использовать. Главное результат?

И да - /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Cannot find ~/.xsession пишет же.

----------

